# Hardest model you ever put together



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey all I just got done putting my baneblade together and it wasnt the easiest thing i ever put together i was just wondering what ou guys hate to assemble?
also does anybody have an easier way of putting tracks on tanks they give me some problems


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

my BigMek with SAG was a pain in the a*** 
and from what my friend told me Killabotz/Killakanz are so badly casted that a big deal of GS and filling and taking away is needed to make the two parts of the Torso fit

I in general hate metal models when it comes to assembly and painting for the trouble they give me:
the models badly fit so I have to do a lot to make them fit
then I glue them with GS and so on (I have some experience)
then I prime them
so... now I start painting... and some of the primer comes of as it fell down or was hit or whatever... Thanks!
so the model is painted and I play it ... and it trips or so and a part comes of as the glue is so brittle AND some color comes of as the the primer is not good etc.
and I tried different primers (GW ... army painter etc) and noone is strong enough to stay on the metal...

Those are nice to play with and are something to "take in ones hand" but evil little basterds when it comes to putting them together and painting them


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

The Red Terror. Hands down, the worst model to assemble. He's cool and all, but not even close to making up for the inconvenience.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Defiler. Glue failed to hold without me noticing, causing stability problems. Fortunately, I had my brother around who happened to have a spare Tau body... the end result is obvious... :grin:


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

well metal models are real easy for me now zipkicker or whatever its called instantly dries glue for a can only 7 bucks and lasts for a long time


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm.. biggest model I've assembled till now is my Penitent engine. It's holding up pretty well, ofcourse I pinned the whole thing very solidly, but it took a while to get it done and positioned properly.
I really hope they will produce plastic penitents at some point in the future, right now, I'm seriously considering to buy a couple of sentinels for spare bits to use as legs. They have the same legs, but the sentinel ones I can position properly.

Wanting to have my penitent standing in a dramatic pose didn't help much either I suppose.. ( it's now standing with one foot squashing a gaunt, while there's a torn up genestealer lieing between his legs, and his other leg is standing on some cracked pavement )


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

amen on the red terror


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Gotta agree with Sebi - the SAG is a little **** to put together!... I just managed to glue the pipe on and was playign my first game, and my mate picked it up and broke it! Its still lying on my desk in pieces, because im not sue its worth the effort of putting it back together!


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Any Older model landspeeder, never matches uo correctly, absolutley poor model


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

See my avatar? Yup, officially the hardest model I've every constructed, resin is like stone, I swear I would rather work with metal than resin, and of course half of forge world's stuff is well warped so its no fun trying to fix it. Superglue seems to take hours to stick it, so pretty much every joint on this beastie I broke then restuck with pins and greenstuff, my exema was going mad for day afterwards though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

1st edition wraithlord closely followed by the old land raider crusader metal hurricane bolters


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Elector count on griffin or maybe the hellblaster, I put the griffon together and there was a massive gap down his back :|


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I would say the following:

Ork - SAG - lining it up is a pain

Dark Eldar - Talos - pinnin this thing is annoying and it's arms are to flimsy to amlost pin I only just got it done because if you are of centre a little you've just stuffed one arm completey.

Space Marines - Old metal hurricane bolter damn things kept breaking off and also old predator tanks and turret mounts pain.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

My Assault on Black Reach Dreadnought. God that was so damn hard...alright, I'm joking. I haven't had much trouble with any models encountered so far, but that's just because I'm a Space Marine player. The metal Jump Chaplain gave me a rough time as I had to hold bits of the model together forever so that the superglue could dry, but I'm a patient man.

Dealing with my Land Raider was also annoying, but that was due to warped parts on the sprue I had to bend and contort to get them as close to normal as possible. It still looks a little clunky if you look hard at it. Ah, well.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Of all mine the metal hive tyrant was the hardest. 4piece body with gaps etc.
Most frustrating. Sexy series demonettes. Had a hard getting the arms to glue on. No room for pinning.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Metal models. I HATE them. I have gone to huge lengths to avoid them. Maybe I'm a bit lazy about pinning and such things but I have some trouble even with simple metal models like Chaos Raptors.

As for the Baneblade's tracks you might try using bits of sprue inside the track sections for a more supportive frame work. I have seen some people get plastic piping so sorta make the road wheels go all the way through but that might be more than you care to do.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

A Necron Warrior.

Can't stand putting together necron warriors, i hate the bastards. 
The body keeps moving around because its bigger than the bloody torso and it ends up slumping down while i try to hold it and paints are flying, the glues all over the floor, ive stepped on some bayonets, the couch is on fire and I still can't let go of the bloody model or it'll bloody slump down again!


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

The _1st Ed. Imperator Titan_ and the _Palanquin of Nurgle_...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I hate fiddling with the tiny Toxin Sacs on my Hormagaunts.


----------



## ITS YA MUM! (Sep 14, 2009)

My hardest was my Hive tyrant. I pinned the head to the legs through to body(weird, but it works)


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

KillaKanz are a pain, so much filling needs to be done. 
Oblits where also a pain with all there little guns.
My worst model was Engrimm Van Horstmann a Old WFB Chaos character on a two headed Chaos dragon. I was about 12 at the time, it took me ages to pin, in the end I went to my local GW and they pinned it for me, I was so pleased. A week later it broke, its now 11 years on and I still have not tried to put it back together.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The hardest model for me was my first of seventeen Land Raiders. The Land Raider is a complex beast and it doesnt help when the instructions are the most useless ever written by man. I really enjoyed making it though, it provided a good learning curve. After the first I got better, I can now pump out Land Raiders like a production line. Land Raiders are awesome.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Old fashined LRC...most of the plastic was warped to hell, and most of the pewter was badly moulded...and I broke my last (at the time) pin vice bit early on.

That project SUCKED


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Abomination said:


> The hardest model for me was my first of seventeen Land Raiders. The Land Raider is a complex beast and it doesnt help when the instructions are the most useless ever written by man. I really enjoyed making it though, it provided a good learning curve. After the first I got better, I can now pump out Land Raiders like a production line. Land Raiders are awesome.


Hi I'm abomination and I, I-
Oh god, you can do this.
I have an ad, an addi...
I have an addiction!



Galahad said:


> Old fashined LRC...most of the plastic was warped to hell, and most of the pewter was badly moulded...and I broke my last (at the time) pin vice bit early on.
> 
> That project SUCKED


Why didn't you just get it replaced?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Because A: I wanted to see if I could salvage it, and B: I called GW, then (at their direction) e-mailed the head of their US distribution/quality control (I honestly forget what his title was. Head of something though.I could dig up the e-mail) a list of everything that was wrong with it. So he personally picked a new box, opened and inspected it before sending it to me for free and let me keep the old one. 

It may have been a shitty model, but it was free :grin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Because A: I wanted to see if I could salvage it, and B: I called GW, then (at their direction) e-mailed the head of their US distribution/quality control (I honestly forget what his title was. Head of something though.I could dig up the e-mail) a list of everything that was wrong with it. So he personally picked a new box, opened and inspected it before sending it to me for free and let me keep the old one.
> 
> It may have been a shitty model, but it was free :grin:


Oh wicked, gotta love GW covering their asses


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

I 've got two broadside battlesuits and they keep breaking....the rail guns fall off from time to time and the legs keep breaking....(I cut and bent to legs since a bent position would look cooler)

I need a drill.....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TAUfanatic said:


> I 've got two broadside battlesuits and they keep breaking....the rail guns fall off from time to time and the legs keep breaking....(I cut and bent to legs since a bent position would look cooler)
> 
> I need a drill.....


You need the far superior Forge World versions.
The GW ones look dumb, and the fact that they're metal mean each Railgun probably weighs more then the whole rest of the model!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, pin vice is *mandatory* whenever you work with metals, but especially trying to stick metal to plastic.

All of my broadsides are heavily pinned. Only way to keep them in one piece.

The forgeworld ones are prettier, but cost a fucking fortune.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Galahad said:


> The forgeworld ones are prettier, but cost a fucking fortune.


That's the price you pay for practicality.
Alternatively you could cast your own Railguns, make them out of Plasticard and sell them, heaps of people would buy them and modify their regular Battlesuits!

*edit*
PAH!
The Forge World ones are actually slightly CHEAPER than the GW ones, I just checked.
At least in Australia.
Of course there's shipping, but if you buy in bulk with friends that's negligible.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Of course counterfeiting GW miniatures or the components thereof and selling them would be illegal and talking about or encouraging the doing thereof would be against the forum rules.

In the meantime, a little creativity and some paperclips and who needs forgeworld?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not saying cast the GW Railguns, or making them EXACTLY the same.
Just similar, and look more appropriate for their mountings, and possibly gauntlets to allow them to fit on the hands.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

My Deamon Prince...it's still not finished, i have to pin the wings, the arms and to paint the whole stuff...


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

ITS YA MUM! said:


> My hardest was my Hive tyrant. I pinned the head to the legs through to body(weird, but it works)


Which one?


----------



## Superstring670 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thunderfire Cannon came with the spacemarine spearhead, the 2 halves that make up the barrel did not line one semi circle was larger than the other. Plus the cowling/shield plates did not fit into the pegs correctly. I finished the model and have never looked at it since.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

I have pinned so far only Zagstruk and everything else keeps together


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> The Red Terror. Hands down, the worst model to assemble. He's cool and all, but not even close to making up for the inconvenience.





flankman said:


> amen on the red terror



I disagree.. putting the Red Terror together isnt that hard at all (ok a little awkward), where it wins its place on this thread is keeping the damn thing together- you cant pin it, it has sticky outty bits (technical term) everywhere and small contact surfaces... I dont think mine has gone longer then about a month with allits arms on before another has fallen off.

I recon TRT has made up at least 60% of the model breakages that Ive had (1 single blood claw would be about another 25%, little blighter just doesnt like staying on his base).


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

What wonderful universe do you live in? I've never gotten a full month! :laugh: You're right though, it does assemble OK, it's keeping it together that's the real problem. I recommend magnets, but 'goop' works too.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

my worst at the moment is the baneblade i had gotten a little while back, that bastard took me fucking ages to put together, put all kinds of spikey bits and chaosy ish on it and then paint it. it was definately worth it though


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

I really hate metal models with a passion hotter than the sun, so me being me decided to cure me of the hatred by making my next army Daemons. I've just put the first of 3 Slaanesh fiends together with a large amount of blue language and thrown items (glad I'm at work).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I found that despite its size the baneblade was one of the best models to put together. Particularly compared to leman russes. The quality fit and finish of the baneblade far outsrips the fit and finish of the old models.


----------

